# 73 Raleigh Chopper Mk II find



## marius.suiram (Sep 19, 2017)

Came across this Raleigh. Not a fan of these bikes, but I can let go such a good deal.


----------



## Chopper1 (Sep 21, 2017)

Nice find. I always liked those bikes.


----------

